

Ask HN: What would you do with 3D printing, if... - mariusandreiana

... you had the skills &#38; time?<p>Curious about opportunities with building software that helps you fill the gaps.<p>Here's a great 3D printing primer to get your ideas flowing: http://www.ted.com/talks/lisa_harouni_a_primer_on_3d_printing.html
======
LarryMade2
My main thought would be to work on creating some custom enclosures for some
of the "just circuit board" things I bought.

